# Acadia Fall Tandem Ride



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, its been a couple of months since my last post due to the fact the life has gotten VERY busy. I purchased the local cafe' and have been working like only a new business owner can. That plus finishing up duties at my previous job (gotta keep access to the outdoor gear discount and the QBP account you know!  ). Lots of work and not much time for the bike or the family... So I decided to try and remedy both with a tandem ride with my wife out on the Carriage roads in Acadia to catch the last of the Fall foliage. Yay for multi-tasking!

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 2*

It was chilly and windy but the foliage was still nice and the sound of the streams flowing through the hills was bliss. Very few cyclists and or walkers meant we had the place mostly to ourselves... Except for RBR'r Fasteddy and his wife who were out there somewhere although I didn't meet up with them until the next day for a quick hello in Bar Harbor.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 3*

It was a great way to catch up with my cycling, my wife, and my backyard (though not necessarily in that order  ). I'm getting my feet under me enough at the new venture to start bike commuting again... as soon as my new dynohub wheel and light come in from Peter White (Hello 5am  and sunrise  ) and I mount the studs again (it snowed last night :thumbsup: ). On the plus side I can write off my new subscription to Bicycle Quarterly including all the back issues as a business expense. Come in and check them out at the Randonnee' Cafe if you're ever in Bar Harbor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Its pretty in that area, been too long since I was there. I really need to go back.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great colors! :thumbsup: 

Get a room!!!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful corner of the world you've got there. Good luck on the new venture!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Great kissy-kissy picture!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

My wife and I were in Bar Harbor about this time last year but a few weeks earlier. The color wasn't quite there. Thanks for the pics showing what we missed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Family I did a little hike around east TN today, the leaves are starting to change and the weather was great, first fall I've got to enjoy in a while.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, how pretty, everything is still green here yet. Good luck with the restaurant.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
I had high expectations for this thread when I saw the title and poster. I wasn`t disappointed.
You bought a local cafe? I don`t know whether to offer congratulations or condolances. Good luck with it.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow. Thats awesome. From the view, to the riding, to the new venture with the cafe. Too bad you weren't open when we were up that way in July. Next time!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks nice. Very nice. 
Linky to your cafe?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

weltyed said:


> Linky to your cafe?


Nothing yet... site under construction.

singlecross


----------



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pictures. What kind of bike is that? What kind of tires? They look kind of big. Does the bike still feel nimble?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry for the late post... I don't check in here at Tandems very often.

The bike is a DaVinci Grand Jucntion. 26" wheels with 26x 1.4" tires. I don't have alot of Tandem experience yet but I would not describe the handling of any Tandem as nimble.

singlecross


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Hey there. My wife and I are headed up to Acadia NP next month ( I know , high season, but that's what the schedule allowed ). I have 2 questions if you have a minute:

1. Should we just bring our fattish-tired hybrids if we're only bringing one bike each? I can't really tell what the gravel is like, but sure seems like everything on the web steers people away from trying to use road bikes on the carriage trails. Would that be your view too? 

2. What's the name of your cafe so we can come in and say hello and spend some of our warm Tennessee money??


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

RagbraiNewB said:


> Hey there. My wife and I are headed up to Acadia NP next month ( I know , high season, but that's what the schedule allowed ). I have 2 questions if you have a minute:
> 
> 1. Should we just bring our fattish-tired hybrids if we're only bringing one bike each? I can't really tell what the gravel is like, but sure seems like everything on the web steers people away from trying to use road bikes on the carriage trails. Would that be your view too?
> 
> 2. What's the name of your cafe so we can come in and say hello and spend some of our warm Tennessee money??


I use my road bike on the carriage roads all the time... No problem. Put on some 25mm paselas and let 'er rip! The Carriage roads are hardpacked and smooth... much better than most dirt roads in any rural area. If you'd ride a dirt road in TN on your road bike then bring that up here.

Cafe is called Randonnee Cafe located in downtown Bar Harbor and we host a weekly Carriage Road ride every Monday at 4:20pm. Stop in when you get to town!

singlecross
www.randonneecafe.com


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

awesome. Will do just that. (/googling 25mm paselas). 

Thanks a lot, and see you in July -though we won't get there till Tuesday the 6th unfortunately missing the Monday group ride


----------



## snacker (Apr 29, 2009)

*tandems in acadia*

well your pictures inspired us to visit acadia , it's been about 20 years, we'll be there 9/29 to 10/3 we'll be stopping by the cafe with our tandem.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

snacker said:


> well your pictures inspired us to visit acadia , it's been about 20 years, we'll be there 9/29 to 10/3 we'll be stopping by the cafe with our tandem.


Sounds good... We'll be here. The Cadillac Century ride http://web.mac.com/zorbathegeek/Cadillac/Home.html
is on Sunday Oct.3rd... my wife and I will be riding our Tandem in it. We will be doing some tune up rides on our Tandem in the mornings on Thursday and Friday that week. Stop in the cafe and let me know if you want to meet up some morning for a ride.

singlecross
www.randonneecafe.com


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

Acadia NP is one of my favorite places in all the world. Thanks for the pics. Hope your cafe is thriving.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Very nice photos!!!*

When my wife and I move back to the USA, we’ll have to make a trip up your direction, as the autumn colours look fantastic.

Thanks for the post!


----------

